# Miami Heat @ Portland Trailblazers [10:30pm ET]



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Thursday, Dec. 6, 10:30pm |TV: Sun Sports, TNT | Radio : WIOD 610



Heat 

@

Trailblazers













*Keys to the game*: LINK


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Great opportunity to embarrass ourselves in front of national TV.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll be sticking with SD's "don't post in the game thread" strategy. Nothing really needs to be said. Either you win or you lose like a little ***** and that's all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No sunsports for this game so we're stuck with having to hear the TNT crew talk about how horrible we've been for about half the game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This will draw the line between a mear glimmer of hope, or Michael Beasley/OJ Mayo/Eric Gordon/Derick Rose bound.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> No sunsports for this game so we're stuck with having to hear the TNT crew talk about how horrible we've been for about half the game.


Yeah, heaven forbid that they actually analyze the game going on. I have to hear about how amazing of a person X player is and how X player donated X dollars and how X player is a hard worker. Then the rest of the time I have to hear how bad X team is and how X team is losing the game (because it can't just be that the other team is winning. Let's never give them the credit). All the while delivering monotone unexcited announcing and telling me how bad this game is so basically arguing against me watching their product.

Yes, I really hate nationally broadcast games. I absolutely love watching local feeds through league pass (where the announcers actually have an interest in basketball and don't sound burned out and act like they're doing us a favor calling "such a bad game") but I can't stand nationally broadcast games.

Especially Mike Breen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here's an idea...how about we win?

We lose, and we're taking our tired legs to Oakland tomorrow night for a track meet against the Warriors. 1-1 is better than 0-2.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Here's an idea...how about we win?
> 
> We lose, and we're taking our tired legs to Oakland tomorrow night for a track meet against the Warriors. 1-1 is better than 0-2.


Nice pic.
We do need to win this, 0-2 would be bad going against Warriors.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate to say this as a Blazers fan, but you guys could easily win this game. Portland is young and extremely erratic.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Portland is young and extremely erratic.


Miami is older AND erratic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its 10:30 and theres still 8:32 left in the Denver/Dallas game. Looks like we'll miss a lot of the 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Probably the first 5 mins or so - hopefully we play well, im not holding my breath though.

Question: What do u guys think about JR Smith? Should we be targetting him for a possible trade? It doesnt seem like hes in the Nuggets long term plans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Dorell Wright is starting tonight. I wonder what changed Pat Rileys mind?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like we wont anyting. They're introducing the starting lineups right now and there's only 1:07 left in the Dallas/Denver game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensive foul on Shaq already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, cant believe Dorells starting after barely playing for the last 2 weeks...amazing. Hopefully he gets a decent crack tonight - but im just glad Pennys gone haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad decision by Dorell. Should have let that ball go out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!

And he misses another free throw.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant watch the game, so I cant see whats goin on - im just keepin tabs on a gamecast. Let me know any cool **** that happens.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look good so far tonight, DWade looks switched on - just needa hustle on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> I cant watch the game, so I cant see whats goin on - im just keepin tabs on a gamecast. Let me know any cool **** that happens.


check your pm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill hits a 3. Good ball movement against the zone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Shaq could hit free throws, wed be up reasonably well by now - hes now 2-7


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Ricky.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Much better rotation by Riles, likin it so far. Dont go too deep - 8 or 9 is fine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Once again, free throws are our achilles heel. 6-13 in the first quarter. Thats just not good enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-25 Blazers at the end of 1

15 free throws in the qtr for Miami. We got to pick up our D.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heat game tonight? :banghead:

I couldda sworn it was Friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, the Warriors game is tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense needs to lift, as does rebounding and free throw shooting. If your lucky enough to get 15 free throws in a quarter, u gotta make atleast 10 of them. **** i could stroke atleast 11 of 15 from the line!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice ball movement there for the UD hoop. About that defense and rebounding we've been talkina bout....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the jumper.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J from Cook...that kids got game, no joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are getting and hitting their open shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaay to easy for PDX on offense, wheres the D? Jones was wide open on that one.

Shaq looks listless - others look sharper on offense, but not tryin on D. Cmon boys, lift!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Shaq? Did the lady in the first row call for that one?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Difference is turnovers - we have 7 they have 1.

That, and we cant play D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice drive by DQ! strong!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 point blank misses by Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad bad transition offense and defense by us there. Wade needs to finish that, and a pathetic attempt by Shaq after. Just awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're coming off of 3 days off. Shaq should have his legs and be able to try to throw those 2 point blank misses down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Soft call on Shaq there, really soft.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ummm, whose on James Jones? hes hit like 100000 wide open shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 15. We're looking pathetic once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So far this one is on Wade and Shaq. Shooting a combined 3-16, 9 rebounds, 1 assist and 7 turnovers.

Shocking. If they do that, we will be down 15 - doesnt matter who the team is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Dorell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

alley oop to Zo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade knows hes the best driver in the game? right?

Shockin D by Dorell on Jones before also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James JOnes again. This is ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-42 Blazers at the half

Just no energy again tonight. Way too many open shots for the Blazers. We struggle to get a basket while they're scoring with ease.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible second quarter. I dont know why we are leaving Jones so open, hes already hit 4 threes...get a hand on it?

Maybe we should go zone on them to take away their shooters, i dunno. Maybe we just needa be more accountable on D.

Offensively - Wades playing like crap - doesnt even look like hes tryin out there. 2-11? ur better then that Dwyane.

Shaq looks terrible - he has no lift and cant do anything against guys like LaFrentz and Pryzbilla. Oh how the mighty have fallen.

The only guys out there who even looks like doing their jobs are JWill (6,4,2), Cook (6), Ricky and Zo. Everyone else needs to pick it up, fast.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Getting torched by James Jones makes me :banghead: 

That's the same guy that couldn't hit any shots last year in Phoenix.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You should see our +/- chart:

Dorell: -1
O'Neal: -4
Wade: -9
Mourning: -10
Williams: -10
Cook: -11
Davis: -12
Haslem: -13

Ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Getting torched by James Jones makes me :banghead:
> 
> That's the same guy that couldn't hit any shots last year in Phoenix.


He got hot with Ricky guarding him. I think Ricky is a very sub par defender. Outlaw scored easy on him too.

We arent playin any D - just hoping Zo is gonna take care of things. Doesnt work that way. You gotta be accountable for ur man. They want this game more then we do, and its depressing to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else notice how great Denver, Utah, and now Portland look on offense compared to us. Maybe its our D but its crazy how basic we look when we're on offense compared to them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Portland is just playing pick and roll on offense and daring Shaq or Zo to come out and guard their bigs on the perimeter. But they're staying in the paint so its forcing one of our guys to rotate to the big and they're just rotating the ball to the open guy and to their credit, hitting the open shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeh i definately notice it. I know the West coast has higher scoring games, but we look like a JV team against them right now.

Maybe its because we only have 3 guys that can create their own shot (Wade, Davis and Cook). Everyone else stands around waiting for something to happen from either Wade or Shaq. Teams like Portland arent reliant on one guy, their guards are doing a good job finding the open man - and they are killing us off it. We cant contain them - and their guards arent even that good! id take Wade/Davis/Williams and Cook over Blake/Roy/Jack/Webster any day of the week, yet we still get our *** handed to us. 

If Portland looks this good against us, im scared about tomorrow nights game against the Warriors. That team really knows how to run, and B-Diddy will probably drop 90 on us in our current state.

POSITIVES FOR THE NIGHT SO FAR:

- Dorell started instead of Penny. Hey, he may not be doin much yet, but its a step in the right direction.

- Cook continues his strong play off the bench.

- Williams seems to have turned the corner.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We've gone from the best rebounding team in the league in 2005-2006 to pretty much the worst one this year. Simply awful...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice J by white choc.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont care right now if we dont win. I just wanna see some heart, passion and improvement. If i see that we are really givin it our best go - then i can handle losses. If i see us continue to look listless and careless and get our asses handed to us - im gonna be pissed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice apss by JWill to Haslem for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by JWill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> If Portland looks this good against us, im scared about tomorrow nights game against the Warriors. That team really knows how to run, and B-Diddy will probably drop 90 on us in our current state.


Plus they're at home resting while we're playing tonight. Could get real ugly if we dont pick up our D tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq picks up his 4th. He just cant stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats better. Shaq and Wade with the hoops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got the 4 guard lineup out there. And we give up an offensive rebound already.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq should've never bad-mouthed Stu Jackson. He hasn't been allowed to play defense since then...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we should give Shaq a night off tomorrow night. Itll be like 4 on 5 if hes out there against the Warriors. The game doesnt slow down enough, and we wont be able to dictate terms.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the jumper. He's unreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill with the nice layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DAEQUAN! love this kid!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the dunk! and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the MONSTER slam! nice feed by Ricky!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook for 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wades defense has been atrocious tonight...infact...Wades everything has been atrocious tonight. Im hoping that 4th quarter once again becomes Dwyane Wade time - and he can finish this game well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D by Dorell, finishes with the J also.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good quarter for us. UD had two nice dunks. Is Penny sick? Or just benched?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Wade to finish the quarter. Is it just me or does he look like hes labouring a bit?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting - we played our best with a 4 guard lineup.

PG - JWill
SG - DWade
SF - Cook
PF - Ricky D
C - Haslem

Substitute Dorell and Cook also, as we had Dorell in there for a bit and he played decent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Davis draws the foul - shootin 2. Nice work by Ricky.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Davis 1-2, 3pt ball game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DAEQUAN FOR 333333!!! Kid is scorchin hot tonight!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ouch - 5 quick points by PDX and we are down 7. Terrible team D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tip Slam By Dorell! Wooo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade sticks the J after Aldridge did. 5 pt game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Davis draws the charge after Wade blew the fastbreak attempt. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing more frustrating to play good D, force a miss and have them get the offensive rebound. And thats happened way too much this season already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit i gotta go from work - wont get to watch the end. Hope we come back for a W!

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet layup. Heat down 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've played better D in the 4th but we got to start grabbing some defensive rebounds.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I saw that 3 coming even before they inbounded the ball. When you're winning games, teams miss those shots. When you're slumping, teams making those shots against you.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I saw that 3 coming even before they inbounded the ball. When you're winning games, teams miss those shots. When you're slumping, teams making those shots against you.


Same thing with the Outlaw floater. That's just bad luck. Perfectly contested, and a brick, but it goes in. We have to start winning games to get teams to miss those shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And thats the dagger...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gentlemen...we suck. on to next year!:cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*sigh*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Posey and Zo have always been my favorite Heat players and I was bummed when Posey left but now I have a new favorite player in Cook.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Posey and Zo have always been my favorite Heat players and I was bummed when Posey left but now I have a new favorite player in Cook.


yes, completely underestimated him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to make changes quickly. This group just doesnt mesh very well. No matter what lineup Riley throws out there, it just doesnt work.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo doesn't deserve to go out like this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> This will draw the line between a mear glimmer of hope, or Michael Beasley/OJ Mayo/Eric Gordon/Derick Rose bound.


So which one of these guys would work best next to Wade? Is Beasley a 3 or 4 at the next level? How has Rose looked at PG? Is Gordon a 1 or 2 at the next level?

Is it too early to be wondering these things?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

there comes a time where you can blame your players so much. Riley and the coaches deserve some of the blame as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> there comes a time where you can blame your players so much. Riley and the coaches deserve some of the blame as well.


Definitely. Especially when your coach is the guy who made all the roster decisions in the offseason.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Riley decisions have cost us so far this year, and nothing has worked. Didn't watch the game but was anything said about the sudden Dorell start? And wow, Daequan Cook is becoming one of my favourite players for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nothing much seems to be being said regarding Dorells start. That was really outta the blue, but im glad it happened. We needed to put him back in - and he did what he was sposed to do. 8 points, 4 rebounds and a steal in 22 minutes on 4-5 shooting. Thats what we need him to do. I expect him to play better as he gets more comfortable and regains that confidence that has been missing since the end of the preseason.

Daequan Cook is a serious baller. Hes proving to be a big time steal so far. I dunno if im being a tad ridiculous, but i feel if he was playin a consistent 32-36 minutes a night he'd put up around 18-20 points on a good clip shooting wise. The way hes playin right now...wow...he'll be starting before the years up. Big and pleasant suprise.

I dont fault Riley so much for tonights loss. He finally did the smart thing and played the guys that needed to play. This loss is on Wade and Shaq. Both guys didnt show up properly tonight. Yeah i know Wade nearly had a triple double, but his 9-26 shooting was a death blow. Shaq looked like an old, tired man tonight and I dont see it getting any better in the foreseeable future for him. Foul trouble consistently limits him, but hes becoming limited himself. Age will eventually catch up on u.

Our defense was abysmal. Just awful. James Jones got loose for an amazing amount of wide open shots, and Wade was horrible against Roy. Not often that Wade will lose a one on one duel - was Roy beat him tonight.

Bottom line though - if this team could shoot free throws at a 70-75% clip - we woulda won this game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo doesn't deserve to go out like this...


Exactly waht i was thinking...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

HAHA GIo just noticed the Key games link, Fudamentals of bball


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> HAHA GIo just noticed the Key games link, Fudamentals of bball


yep.:cheers:

just keep making gamethreads. it seems we have a better shot at winning when you make them


----------

